# White Zombie Datsun drag racer



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ever heard of Google ?
http://datsun1200.com/modules/mediawiki/index.php?title=White_Zombie


----------



## Soulless (Jan 24, 2016)

yes there is google. but this way I'm allowed to enter into a conversation with a community that I have just joined and am eager to learn from. This way allows me to meet the different personalities associated with this forum and also get their opinions as well.


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

Soulless said:


> yes there is google. but this way I'm allowed to enter into a conversation with a community that I have just joined and am eager to learn from. This way allows me to meet the different personalities associated with this forum and also get their opinions as well.


 I think there's an app for that


----------



## Soulless (Jan 24, 2016)

lol probably. I just like doing things the old fashioned way.


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

Looking at your posts I think you need to be careful before you start. Someone else suggested having a drive of an existing EV. I second that suggestion.
But you seem to be tending towards the KW/HP end of the equation first. I think thats a mistake. Sure throwing more KW/HP at your build will also get some interesting results. But the cost of that path is similar to internal combustion engines....The cost gets exponentially greater as you try to achieve more KW/HP. 

The best way to begin is by choosing the absolute lightest doner car possible that has the minimum capacity you need. For example, if you went with a clubman (lotus 7) style car it would be half the weight and therefore to get the same performance you only need half the power and the cost of the conversion would be 1/3 (maybe less). In otherwords no need for dual motors double the batteries, complex control systems, cooling etc etc.

Mine is not a road going car but still it demonstrates my point. Its half the weight of a small hatchback, so I am managing to get excellent performance while keeping the entire build cost to about $6,000 including constructing the car from scratch.


----------



## Soulless (Jan 24, 2016)

galderdi said:


> Looking at your posts I think you need to be careful before you start. Someone else suggested having a drive of an existing EV. I second that suggestion.
> But you seem to be tending towards the KW/HP end of the equation first. I think thats a mistake. Sure throwing more KW/HP at your build will also get some interesting results. But the cost of that path is similar to internal combustion engines....The cost gets exponentially greater as you try to achieve more KW/HP.
> 
> The best way to begin is by choosing the absolute lightest doner car possible that has the minimum capacity you need. For example, if you went with a clubman (lotus 7) style car it would be half the weight and therefore to get the same performance you only need half the power and the cost of the conversion would be 1/3 (maybe less). In otherwords no need for dual motors double the batteries, complex control systems, cooling etc etc.
> ...


I really appreciate your input for sure. Honestly I don't know what I want as far as power goes. I know i'd like something I can have some fun with. The only issue I have with a super light clubman style car is I'm a bit large for a car that size. I'm looking at some rx8s and maybe a roller 350z I've recently heard about from a local guy if the owner ends up selling. Not the lightest starting points but I can see myself comfortably driving them. 

I'm brand spanking new to all of this and I'm just trying to consume as much content as possible to find something that seems to fit me. I've only had a few examples to look at and I would love to see more and start getting a feel for what is capable and what is "enough" (when is enough ever really enough for car guys?) for my tastes. A set up that can land me about 500 foot pounds of torque could more than likely satisfy but the only real examples i've run across have been the higher dollar race cars. 

Sorry if i'm coming off as the hyper active overeager newb because...well I pretty much am.


----------



## Soulless (Jan 24, 2016)

galderdi said:


> Mine is not a road going car but still it demonstrates my point. Its half the weight of a small hatchback, so I am managing to get excellent performance while keeping the entire build cost to about $6,000 including constructing the car from scratch.


Do you have a thread on your car that I can read up on. Would love to see your build.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Soulless said:


> ....... A set up that can land me about 500 foot pounds of torque could more than likely satisfy but the only real examples i've run across have been the higher dollar race cars.
> .


..do you mean 500ftlb at the wheels or at the motor ?..
..there is a big difference.
EV drive transmissions are very different to ICE, as is the motor power and torque output.
Some have no transmission other than the rear diff, others may have a single gear reduction, others may use a full multi ratio gearbox, ( but not use all of them !)
So probably better to work back form what performance you want, from which vehicle weight, ..then calculate the torque etc needed.


----------



## Soulless (Jan 24, 2016)

Good to know. I was thinking to the wheels. Isn't 500 on the motor something in the 800 to the wheels range depending on their set up? I noticed that torque to the wheels was usually a lot higher than the power output of the motors.

The cars i was looking to swap are sitting in the 2800-3200 lbs weight range.

Honestly I'm having a hard time thinking about what kind of transmission would be best for an EV set up. Would like a manual but i'm not sure how different it would be trying to aggressively drive a manual on an EV. 

Please forgive all the "what about this" and "what about that" questions. I really am clueless when it comes to EVs. Just trying to learn right now and make a plan before I commit to throwing money at a project.


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

Soulless said:


> Do you have a thread on your car that I can read up on. Would love to see your build.


 
Here is the build log

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/autocross-ev-special-166009.html

I get your point about the size of car. I am a Z owner and fan for more than 20 years. The 350z is a heavy car even by Z standards. I understand a Clubman may not be in your sights I think a 350z is swinging the pendulum too far the other way. Unfortunately I don't know the US car market well enough to suggest an alternate rear wheel drive car thats less than 20 years old. But I highly recommend having a think about it. If you do end up running with the Z just take as much weight out of it as possible.

I also agree with Karter2. Electric motors produce their power and torque in a much more useful way compared to an ICE. Therefore you don't need as much *PEAK* power or torque to get the same performance. So it really isn't helpful to your cause to be thinking in terms of comparison to an ICE benchmark. Again, drive one and you'll understand why the motor rating doesn't do them justice.

My car will be competing for the first time this Sunday so I will have some very interesting videos to share on Monday/ Tuesday next week.


----------



## Soulless (Jan 24, 2016)

i really look forward to seeing the car run. yeah, its taking me a bit to change my way of thinking from dinosaur burning v8s to DC motors and batteries. 

I thought about all the weight the z has. I only really thought about that because a local guy said he may be selling a roller for 800 which would be a nice cheap start to a project. If not that one then I would look at rx8s as there are a number of running ones for 1300-2000. 

Some rx7 FCs might not be too bad but they tend to have the drift tax slapped onto their prices even for rollers.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Soulless
As Colin Chapman said - less is more when it comes to performance

You are too big for a Lotus 7 type car?
Are you an elephant?

The advantage of a car like that is that you build it around yourself so it is plenty big enough - and not an inch more 
(well maybe a wee bit to allow for expansion)

If you start with a big luxury car like an RX8 or a 350Z you will never get the performance of a Lotus 7 type of car
And its a lot cheaper!
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...-dubious-device-44370p2.html?highlight=duncan

Mine is not as light as it should be - I overbuilt the chassis - but it's great fun!
(or it was until I had to store it and damaged some cells) - but it will be again with even more power


----------



## Soulless (Jan 24, 2016)

Well its also just not what im looking for. I want a daily that I can enjoy messing around with at car events. Lotus 7 type cars are not what I want. 

I'm just 6 foot 220 pounds but I'm not comfortable in smaller cars. It just comes down to if I'm going to do this I might as well do it on a platform I'm interested in.


----------



## EVsonic (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Souless

I guess everyone is saying there is no silver bullet without serious $$$$ 

A DC set up wont run for much more than 10 minutes at flat out without serious cooling
A AC set up will but cost more
Torque at that wheels is a factor of gearbox diff and wheels, I had my Sonic on the dyno and was seeing 1400 ft lb at the wheels at only 48 rpm thats the advantage of electric. 

Cheers Kiwi


----------

